# Grizz Update



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Some new pics of Grizz he is 5 1/2 months and about 55 pounds keepin the puppy chub on him but he gets alot of conditioning and handwalking multiple times a day. Some pics are with my new camera Just grizz going after treats and sitting and some of him just lookin at the camera. I wish i could stack grizz i try as hard as i can but he just wants to sit...any suggestions on stacking?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

There he is....

He is looking so great Dan...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He's a stout little man what a cutie pie ! Looking good !


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Love his build. He is gonna he a beautiful dog, not sayin that he is not already


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Sup big Grizz*

Grizz is one good lookin boy, hes gettin so big.What kinda food you feeding him?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow thanks for the super compliments everyone. I feed grizz about 4-6 cups of pinnacle duck and potato everyday plus a dermacap 4 times a week and cottage cheese and yogurt at breakfast and dinner he also gets an egg yolk every other week. He eats his fill I just don't want him to miss out on any growth.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

*sweet*

what a little cutie pie! he will be huge and what your feeding him sounds 
great!:clap::woof:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Grizz is such a cute chubby puppy! i just wanna hug him!! he gets some expressions on his face!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow. he is adorable and huge.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awwwwwww look a grizzy-p00!!!!! he is so handsome, he loves the camera u can tell  HOLY COW he eats alot lol. im startin kenya on the eggs once a week, and cottage cheese when she has had an outstanding day. 

he is a stud muffin!  good job i really like the second pic on the top, he looks so mature there 

cute cute cute


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute fellow.

Wow though that is a Ton of food.

Unless you are going to show him I wouldn't worry about stacking him. 
Info on stacking and showing:
Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : Dog Show Training


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

hes a good lookin boy!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

YOu are feeding him WAAAAAAAAY too much food. He's not going to miss out on any growth thats for sure but you may end up with an overweight dog.
2-3cups a day of kibble would be more than sufficent for him.
Even according to the Pinnacle site you are over feeding him

Pinnacle Holistic Duck & Potato Dry Formula

Just because he WILL weight 80lbs or so does not mean you need to feed him the same amount as an 80lb dog NOW. lol...feed him less you'll find he has a lot more energy and his figure will show better


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

hanks for the tip patch ... I do plan on showing him. Bedlam I cut back to 4 cups 1-1-2 ... 2 at dinner andhe kept following me around looking at me like he does when he's hungry. I was told to let them eat there fill especially when he's growing? It's not like he can't lose the weight later huh? His endurance gets stronger everyday the vet says he is one of the healthiest puppies he's seen. He has an insaneamount of energy we play or work out every minute I'm home from work. Do you think I should really cut back his food? he's only 5 months.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I didn't even notice where you wrote what your feeding him.....WOW...

I feed Zoe 3 cups per day. She would eat more but I heard that they can grow to fast and cause their bones to be weak....is that true?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thats a lot of food. over feeding at this age can lead to an overweight dog and which can lead to joint and bone problems. what registry do you plan on showing him?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

grizz isn't gaining any fat but he does gain about 2.5 lbs. Per week. He seems to get alot more energy after he eats but he has alot of energy before he eats. Should I gradually cut back his diet to smaller portions or go cold turkey 3 cups a day. I don't want puppy getting hunger pains.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

he is dual registered ukc/ adba so iguess I got options wheezie. Why do you ask?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

just wondering, he is on the larger side so you would probably have trouble placeing in the ADBA. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. with a determined owner he should have a bright future!!!


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

wow grizz eats better than i do..lol.....


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

1 cup of decent feed per day keeps my house dog nice and fat.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

For a puppy I would say 2-3 cups mine get 2 cups of innova per day if your giving him a good feed I was say 3 tops is the max you would need to feed him. He looks a little on the larger side so you prob would want to give him 3 cups at the max. I personally wouldn't give him anymore than 3 cups a day he does not need anymore than that.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

you might want to follow the large breed instructions. i cant remeber how big you said he or his parents were


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

how much does your house dog weigh buzhunter? How much does it excercise? Is it still growing? Is he in the cold alot? I would think those factors would determine how much caloric intake would be necessary. Grizz usually mows through 3/4 of his dish at each meal sometimes he finishes. He gets 6 cups. Sometimes if he stayed up late chewing he will finish dinner and not eat breakfast. I'm not so concerned about over feeding. I have trouble keeping weight on the young pup right now. He's growing so fast. 

Thanks wheezie for the insight. I'm sure he won't have trouble placing at any show. He looks just like dad and he didn't have too much trouble. I guess it depends on the judge. 
hey sadiesblues how do you like the innova? I was thinking of switching grizz when I put him on pinnacle I thought he had food allergy. I t was actually cat fleas that gave him the rash. I was thinking of getting him off the pinnacle now. 
When grizz slows his growth i'll make sure he eats less but I think it's important for him to get all his protein and vitamins. Should I try a dog supplement? Are those a health risk for young pups are even older dogs?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i would worry about over feeding. to much weight on a young dog will criple it in the long run


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I can see the two back ribs on his side... Isn't that proper condition?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> how much does your house dog weigh buzhunter? How much does it excercise? Is it still growing? Is he in the cold alot? I would think those factors would determine how much caloric intake would be necessary. Grizz usually mows through 3/4 of his dish at each meal sometimes he finishes. He gets 6 cups. Sometimes if he stayed up late chewing he will finish dinner and not eat breakfast. I'm not so concerned about over feeding. I have trouble keeping weight on the young pup right now. He's growing so fast.
> 
> Thanks wheezie for the insight. I'm sure he won't have trouble placing at any show. He looks just like dad and he didn't have too much trouble. I guess it depends on the judge.
> hey sadiesblues how do you like the innova? I was thinking of switching grizz when I put him on pinnacle I thought he had food allergy. I t was actually cat fleas that gave him the rash. I was thinking of getting him off the pinnacle now.
> When grizz slows his growth i'll make sure he eats less but I think it's important for him to get all his protein and vitamins. Should I try a dog supplement? Are those a health risk for young pups are even older dogs?


Innova Kicks Butt !!!  It's good stuff man ... I also suppliment with a multi vitamin, fish oil, ember gets calcium because she was a little low in the pasterens. And they get vitamin e as well and I mix a little plain yogurt in with their food about 2 tablespoons. I honestly think 3 cups a day will be ok for him I dont think he needs anymore than that JMO.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

I see ya big grizz getting huge!!! keep up the good work bruh!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, I had to go back and read lol. Your pup is bigger than my full grown bitch lol. She is almost 7 yo and weighs in at about 48 lbs. (still about 6 lbs overweight). Man, you have a monster on your hands. I'd consider my girl to be a little on the big side at her weight.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

heres my .2 cents.

I also have a slightly larger boy. Dad 82lbs, mom 55lbs.
My boy Papo is 6 months old as of dec 24. On dec 20 a few days before turning 6 mnth he weighed 52lbs. So we have some size similarities.

I feed canidae w/ nu vet, at one point i did the same thing you did for the same reason, and often he only finished 3/4 of the bowl. I stopped heavy feeding at 4mnths. I switched from open feeding to 2-3 cups a day, depending on exercise. I aswell exercise my pooch alot. 

As for weight gain, it didnt change by reducing the feeding, and a dog doesnt know what is too much or too little food, my lab will eat a half a bag of food and beg 5 min later if given the chance. Papo gains about the same as your dog, right around 3lbs a week give or take, and right about 10lbs a month give or take.

Im not telling you to change your feeding cause its your dog, but i feel 3 cups is plenty.

oh, one other thing. How does his stool look, and how many times a day does he poo poo each day.

I notice that by reducing my feeding stool became harder and pooping became less. By over feeding they are unable to properly digest the food.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

koonce his stool is solid but moist. I have actually cut back to 3 1 cup meals. He goes poo poos about 3 times a day. Before or after every meal. Sometimes only twice.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

beautiful dog grizz keep up the good work man


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

lookin real good man!


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

I love the way your dog looks!! Definitely a beast in the making!! :clap:


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

thank you again LOL this is an old thread I'll post some new pics tomorrow he will be six months old. I got some cool pics too LOL. Yes I'm constantly impressed by the pickiness of my breeder always wanting pics and he inspects grizz in person atleast once a month. I've already had 3 stud offers LOL. I turned them down grizz hasnt earned anything yet. But I am very excited about his first offer the pedigrees look real nice together they both have the same look and the girl is a very strong athletic stout female her temperment is EVERYTHING you could ask for.


----------

